# Matthew Henry Study Bible to be Reissued



## glorifyinggodinwv (Aug 19, 2010)

The Matthew Henry Study Bible is being reissued. It is scheduled to be available in October. 

Some of the features include:
Clear new typesetting of text and notes
Words of Christ in red (I personally do not consider this to be a positive feature, but I have listed it for information purposes.)
Presentation page
Thumb index
Book introductions, footnotes, and in-text quotations from Matthew Henry’s writings
Side-column references
Biography of Matthew Henry
Concordance
8-page full-color map section
Gilded page edges

Christianbook

Amazon

Blessings,


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 19, 2010)

I like the MHSB. Good resource.... but... 



glorifyinggodinwv said:


> Words of Christ in red



I prefer "The Words of the Holy Spirit in Black"


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 19, 2010)

That is going on my wish list. I need a KJV Study Bible to replace my Jerry Falwell KJV Study Bible I got when I was 8. 

(Seriously it is from the "Old Time Gospel Hour" and has a signed intro page from Jerry Falwell. I got it when we were attending a Nazarene Church).


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Aug 19, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> I like the MHSB. Good resource.... but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree, but I am just glad it is being reissued, since I have been looking for a good used copy for awhile.

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------




Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> That is going on my wish list. I need a KJV Study Bible to replace my Jerry Falwell KJV Study Bible I got when I was 8.
> 
> (Seriously it is from the "Old Time Gospel Hour" and has a signed intro page from Jerry Falwell. I got it when we were attending a Nazarene Church).


 
Benjamin,

Oddly enough, I too have an old Jerry Falwell Bible that was passed down to me from my grandfather. Suffice it to say, I think Henry's notes might be a little better.

Blessings,


----------

